# F11 Ride Height adjustment



## josh1e (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi,

I've replaced both the rear struts, both the rear air springs, the front trailing arms, front lower wishbones and front upper wishbones. My F11 is a 2011 model with coil springs on the front and air springs on the back. The replacement parts are Arnott and Meyle HD components.

Using ista (after replacement, but before any programming) showed 

Sensor read out: RL 1.00mm & RR -2.00mm
Ride Height: RL -17mm & RR -21mm 
Nominal reading: rear 631mm & front 629mm
measured value: FL 606mm & FR 639mm

Measuring the ride height with a tape measure:-
RL = 630
RR = 627
FL = 640
FR = 640

After performing the ista ride height adjustment, the measurements are:
RL = 640
RR = 637
FL = 640
FR = 640

So I have a couple of questions

My headlights didn't place any light on the road, is this because of the values above? I haven't driven out yet tonight to check them, but about to..

BMW state the normal ride height measurement should be 629mm but mine are showing 640mm, as the fronts are coil springs, not air springs, how would they have become 640mm and how do it lower this?

I have another thread to ask how to code the rear EDC springs to my car. if you know how to do this please feel free to post on the other thread.

Thanks


----------

